# Про смещение и боль



## yurok25rus (8 Окт 2009)

В 14 лет (1994г.) было смещение грудного отдела позвоночника. Ходил к врачу, вправляли, вроде как вправили (по словам врача). Но спина болела сколько себя знаю, периодически делал упражнения для позвоночника, занимался спортом - баскетболом. В 26 лет сходил к мануальщику (костоправу) на 5 сеансов - вправляли, полгода чувствовал себя великолепно! Сейчас мне 29. Не был в спортзале с 2000 года, а тут начал вести правильный образ жизни во всех направлениях и, естественно, начал заниматься спортом - общефизическая подготовка + карате. На 4-ой тренировке разболелась спина - не придал значения, на пятой не мог сделать ни одного движения с усилиями для спины. Мучила адская боль. Понимаю, что надо к врачу, и все же скажите, что это, на что это похоже, стоит ли дальше заниматься этим видом спорта. Что делать???...


----------



## Анатолий (8 Окт 2009)

*Про смещение, и боль*

Опишите точнее,  в каком отделе позвоночника болит, какая боль, при каких движения и куда отдает.


----------



## yurok25rus (12 Окт 2009)

*Про смещение, и боль*

Боль в грудном отделе позвоночника, отдает во все направления в радиусе около 7 см (примерно). Как начал тренироваться, боль стала появляться сразу, как начинаю бегать, а при других нагрузках (отжимание, "пресс") боль усиливается.


----------



## sapfermed (6 Ноя 2009)

*Про смещение, и боль*

Отжиматься не особо советую. Да и пресс тоже. Скручивание или как?
---------------------


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Ноя 2009)

*Про смещение, и боль*



yurok25rus написал(а):


> Боль в грудном отделе позвоночника, отдает во все направления в радиусе около 7 см (примерно). Как начал тренироваться, боль стала появляться сразу, как начинаю бегать, а при других нагрузках (отжимание, "пресс") боль усиливается.



Прекратите тренировки, пойдите к неврологу, после осмотра врача сделайте снимки. Какие снимки делать должен указать врач.


----------



## Анатолий (6 Ноя 2009)

Согласен с Игорем!
Если есть «звонок» (боль), только при очном осмотре и проведении лабораторных методов обследования, можно точно поставить диагноз.
Ни каких самолечений.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (7 Мар 2010)

Тот "*сторожевой пес*" (боль), который раньше Вас предупреждал о возникшем неблагополучии в структурах опорно-двигательного аппарата (так называемая дорсопатия), в настоящий момент (по Вашим рассказам) может превратиться в "*дикого зверя*" !!!

Даная тема не подлежит никакому дальнейшему обсуждению nono (в моем понимании происходящего), *пока Вы не пройдете, тот необходимый стандарт обследований*, который показан в Вашем случае (рентгенография позвоночника – уровень определит непосредственно врач при осмотре, лабораторные анализы, флюорографию органов грудной клетки, осмотр терапевта и др.)

Явный *механический дисфиксационный паттерн дорсалгии *в вашем случае не должен снижать бдительности врачей, так как наличие одной патологии не исключает возможности сопутствующей патологии … думаю, что осмотр терапевта (aiwan) не повредит Вам.


----------

